# All Discussion and permissions



## Mishihari Lord (Jul 3, 2014)

I just saw the All Discussion "forum" and I love it.  I can find the threads I'm interested in much faster this way.  One thing I don't love is that I keep getting a "you can't look here" message when I click on certain threads.  Would it be possible to limit display in All Discussion to just the threads that the user has permission to access?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 3, 2014)

Mishihari Lord said:


> I just saw the All Discussion "forum" and I love it.  I can find the threads I'm interested in much faster this way.  One thing I don't love is that I keep getting a "you can't look here" message when I click on certain threads.  Would it be possible to limit display in All Discussion to just the threads that the user has permission to access?




Can you give me an example of such a thread?  I can't think of many threads you wouldn't have permission to access unless there's some kind of error.


----------



## Nagol (Jul 3, 2014)

It's showing posts from the moderators forum.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?356379-Reported-Post-by-Obryn is an example of a thread that can't be read.


----------



## Nagol (Jul 3, 2014)

Also http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ng-Shadows-Spectrum-Shifts-rpg-blogs-alliance which looks to be an entirely different reason


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Jul 3, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Can you give me an example of such a thread?  I can't think of many threads you wouldn't have permission to access unless there's some kind of error.




They look to be moderator items like

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?356414-Reported-Post-by-nerfherder

and private forum items like 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?356380-Not-your-Daddy-s-Edition-Wars


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Jul 9, 2014)

and RSS feeds:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-a-melee-ranger-with-good-AC-rpgnet-DnD-forum


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Aug 6, 2014)

I just noticed that when I mouseover moderation threads, I can see part of the first post with the mouseover preview popup feature.  Thought you'd want to know.


----------

